# Hello from Canada (Photos!)



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone. *waves*

My name is Erin, mom to three human kids, 7 cavies, 2 ferrets, 3 goldfish and recently one male fancy mouse. Yup I am one busy woman. I live in the great white north, AKA Canada.

I run a website for the promotion of proper care of guinea pigs, other then that I am a stay at home mama.

So a little about Chi-Chi my mousie pal. His is a sub adult from what I can guess. I "rescued" him from a pet store that housed him with his brother. His brother was being very dominate, heck one could say over dominate as Chi-Chi is still healing from the damage from him. Chi-Chi is still learning that I am not going to hurt him but that will take time.

Here are some photos of him.




























He has a love fed mix of seeds, kittie kibble (my ferrets food), oats, cereal, every other day veggies, lentils, dried peas and well the list goes on. *laughs* What can I say I spoil my pets. On the 9th he was 29gs, I keep weekly weight charts of all my pets, as weight is usually the first sign of illness.

I did have him on fleece, but boy was he stinky. He is right now on woodpellets until I can get out and get him some other bedding material. I don't plan on keeping him on shavings, but so far there has been no allergy to it so I might change my mind on that.

He has a home made cage, I use whats called C&C cages for my cavies (guinea pigs) and I had some grids left over. Now the grids are way to big for a mouse or rat for that matter but I bought some wire mesh and basically wrapped the cage and zip tied it to the cage. The top opens up. Here is a shot of it before I took the fleece out.










He has a wheel now, and Popsicle stick stuff I made for him, I just haven't had time to update photos of it. I know lazy 

Well its nice to meet you all.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum! Your little mousie is a cutie


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome from Baja Manitoba.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Great photos too!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great to meet you to.Love the cage,made a good job of the conversion.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

helloo ^_^


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you for all the warm welcomes.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome - love the cage, brilliant idea to use the C&C grids


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree 

They work for everything, don't they. *laughs*


----------

